# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Where to start

## Fred

Whilst I haven't actually got  a diagnosis I am pretty sure I am currently depressed. I have suffered from it in the past on a fairly low level but right now, and I guess for the last three or four years I think I have been depressed. People are telling me that I am. 

Currently I am too much at a loss to deal with it. Admitting it would have profound implications for my relationship and my work (the job is not the most demanding and I am really just hanging on). From what I know, the loss of both is a possibility. At the moment I am really not sure about approaching my GP as I don't want it on my medical records. There seems a good chance that I am going to be out of work anyway and if I am going to get another job I don't really want this to follow me around.

Maybe I need to talk to someone. I have paid for counselling in the past but I am broke enough that feeding myself is a problem let alone anything else. Right here right now I don't know what to do. Anyone any ideas?

----------


## Mira

Hi Fred, welcome to the Forum. I do not know if your country has the same rules etc as mine does. But if I am looking for a new job I do not need to share medical information.

But if thats the case or not I feel your first and best option is the GP. Because the last thing you want is to slip deeper into this. 

So i would say thats the best option to start with.

----------

OldMike (25-03-19)

----------


## Fred

Hiya Mira. The last two jobs I have had an most of what I expect to do at some point in the future ask for a GP assessment. It's a struggle anyway and having a negative medical report would not help me.

----------


## Mira

True, but maybe think around that if that works. Where I work there was a coworker that cracked because he did not seek help. So when I saw I was not doing well. I had a talk with my supervisor and compagny doctor. And said that i want to be the best I can be. For myself and the compagny.

And in a way thats true. 

But its sad that people are judged this way. That does not help with the stigma thats MH. 

There is great support here. People are friendly and caring here. But its not a substitute for profesional care.

----------

OldMike (25-03-19)

----------


## Jarre

Hi Fred welcome to DWD, If you can book into a GP they can put you in touch with the local counselling services which are free, alot of the time now they give you a form, you fill it in and send off to the service and they wil arrange an assessment to see what they can do for you. Have you ever been prescribed any medication for depression? Is this something you could discuss with your Dr if your really struggling. Sometimes it can be the thing that helps us cope day to day but does take time to kick into your system and some meds work for some and not for others so you need to keep a dialogue up with your Dr. I work full time including some long hours when a project needs getting out and my meds keep me going when i have bad days and keeps me getting up in the morning to face the day with less anxiety. Get booked in with Doctor, explain to them your struggles and you need somehelp to keep going.  As for the food stuff, have you any information on local food banks if it is really a massive struggle to buy food?

----------

OldMike (25-03-19)

----------


## Suzi

Hi Fred and welcome to DWD! 
Sounds like things are really hard for you right now. Why do you think you are going to lose your relationship? 
If you are struggling to feed yourself then you know you can access a foodbank I hope? 

WRT your job... To get proper help would mean seeing your GP and working through things with them and any other counselling or therapies that they suggest - for them there will be a wait, and it could be a long one. 
You could try medication? It saved my husband's life and definitely not something I would suggest you rule out completely. With regard to it being on your medical notes - I can see that you don't want "the label," but as long as you are following the advice of your GP/therapist/support then it shouldn't be a factor for any employer.

----------

OldMike (25-03-19)

----------


## Paula

Hi Fred and welcome. I agree with the others, you need help so you can recover from this and that help needs to start with a GP. In the U.K., we are protected from discrimination because of any disability.  I know youre going to say youre not disabled but the definition is wide and includes undiagnosed problems such as stress (see https://www.citizensadvice.org.uk/la...as-disability/). I understand about not being labelled, but we are protected in law .....

----------

